# 3-race, Asphalt Touring Car series, Summer 2005 - Michigan



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

REVISED (04/10/05):

Hi, 

I have put together a website for the MORL series now. Please check there for official rules, schedule, etc:

http://richardchang.com/morl

This thread will still be used for MORL series discussion.

Thanks and see you at the races!
-Rich


----------

REVISED (03/21/05):

1) Classes that count toward the series:

stock TC, mod TC, 19-turn TC, and nitro TC

2) foam or rubber tire choices:

Nitro TC: foam only
Electric TC: rubber tire or foam tire (separate classes)

3) numbers of races: 3 (all Michigan tracks)

Race 1: June 19, 2005 at RCScrewz Speedway (Livonia, MI)
Race 2: July 17, 2005 at Lazer Speedway (Adrian, MI)
Race 3: August 28, 2005 at Hobby Hub Raceway (Lansing, MI)

4) no dropped races - all 3 races count toward the series (this may seem a bit harsh, but see the "overall points series" calculation below)

5) cost per entry (this will be in addition to whatever the track charges for their entry fee): $10 --- only applies for classes that are part of the MORL series.

6) race day payouts:

Cash payout for the top-3 in every main (ie: A, B, C, D...) at each race. 

- TQ for each class that has at least 8 entries (no payout if less than 8 entries): $20

- winnings payout for each heat that has at least 5 racers:

1st place: $25
2nd place: $15
3rd place: $10

- winnings payout for each heat that has less than 5 racers and at least 3 racers:

1st place: $15
2nd place: $10
3rd place: $5


7) overall series points calculation: overall placement at the end of the series is based off of a sum of your laps/time for all 3 races. This is something new/different and it will be a cool twist in my opinion.

8) overall series payout:

Whatever money we have left over at each race will go the overall series payout fund. I would like everyone who participated to get some money, but that will depend on how much money is left over at the end of the series. Otherwise, money will be distributed among the top points of each class.

9) race day prizes

There will not be any race day prizes since we are doing money payouts.

10) tech rules

ROAR rules


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Rich
It would be a lot of fun to get the "big crowd" together to race again! A lot of racers we don't see anymore unles you make a point to go to all the tracks!
Ken


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm all for it Rich. We here in fort wayne don't have anything big planned at this time for summer on road, so I would try to make it to your races.

Karl.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Karl -That is great! Would be good to see you guys. I wish I could make it to the Indiana State race next month but I have something else scheduled that weekend. 


Ken - Awesome. Spread the word around. Maybe I should dig up that rcracers email list I have and fire off an email to it.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Hi Karl -That is great! Would be good to see you guys. I wish I could make it to the Indiana State race next month but I have something else scheduled that weekend.
> 
> 
> Ken - Awesome. Spread the word around. Maybe I should dig up that rcracers email list I have and fire off an email to it.
> ...


count me in for mod sedan!


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Yes !


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

We will be running the Grand Rapids On-Road track, at Riders parking lot, again this year. We would like to find out more info on this series.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah, Im for sure interested in that. The MORL was a blast!


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi Rich

If this becomes a series would the races be run on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I would be in for this :thumbsup: Sounds like fun


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

It would depend on what day the host track normally races. 

-Rich



Dave Walton said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> If this becomes a series would the races be run on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Rich,
Would any of these races be a night race?
Fred


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Fred,

Most likely not. However, Dan/Carlos are still planning on holding their annual night race in Ann Arbor sometime during the summer.

-Rich


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Sounds like fun!! Would all depend on what weekends they would fall on.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I am still pondering doing the series. I need to find out dates of a lot of the annual summer races. I need dates of the following so that I can try and not have any conflicts. If anyone knows them, please post them here.

1) MARS races
2) FTMS races
2) Mid-west nitro series races
3) Lazer Speedway points races
4) Hubby Hub trophy races

Any others?

Thanks,
-Rich


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Rich-
Lazer will open May 1 and these are the Points Dates:

5/22~6/5~6/26~7/10~7/31~8/14~9/11

Mars Dates are: 5/14~6/4~7/16~8/13~9/17

-Leslie


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks, Leslie. Would you and Russ be interested in hosting one of the 3 MORL races?

-Rich


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I know Tony said he would like to talk to you about GR being in this series.Sounds like it would be fun


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Finalizing the series*

Okay, I ran some preliminary numbers and it looks like this will be doable.

What I am planning on going with so far:

1) Classes that count toward the series:

stock TC, mod TC, 19-turn TC, and nitro TC

2) foam or rubber tire choices: you can run whatever you want, but I will not be separating classes, unless there is enough of of each type to warrant splitting the classes up. Does anyone run rubber tire on asphalt in electric anymore?

2) numbers of races: 3 (all Michigan tracks)

3) no dropped races - all 3 races count toward the series (this may seem a bit harsh, but see the "overall points series" calculation below)

4) cost per entry (this will be in addition to whatever the track charges for their entry fee): $10

5) race day payouts:

- TQ for each class that has at least 8 entries (no payout if less than 8 entries):

$20

- winnings payout for each heat that has at least 5 racers:

1st place: $25
2nd place: $15
3rd place: $10

- winnings payout for each heat that has less than 5 racers and at least 3 racers:

1st place: $15
2nd place: $10
3rd place: $5


6) overall series points calculation: overall placement at the end of the series is based off of a sum of your laps/time for all 3 races. This is something new/different and it will be a cool twist in my opinion.

7) overall series payout:

Whatever money we have left over at each race will go the overall series payout fund. I would like everyone who participated to get some money, but that will depend on how much money is left over at the end of the series. Otherwise, money will be distributed among the top points of each class.

8) race day prizes

There will not be any race day prizes since we are doing money payouts.

9) rules

ROAR rules


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Okay, I ran some preliminary numbers and it looks like this will be doable.
> 
> 
> 2) foam or rubber tire choices: you can run whatever you want, but I will not be separating classes, unless there is enough of of each type to warrant splitting the classes up. Does anyone run rubber tire on asphalt in electric anymore?
> ...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ah okay, I pretty much didn't race last summer so I couldn't remember what was run on electric TC.

So, it sounds like it is primarily rubber on electric TC and foam for nitro TC?

-Rich


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Go to www.midwestseries.com for MWS schedule.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks. After taking the Lazer dates, MARS dates, and MWS dates, it looks like these are the open dates:

5/15
5/29
6/12
6/19
7/17
8/7
8/28

Anyone know when the FTMS races are?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I think the final race of the season should be the RCRCCCRC. That is the Rich Chang Radio Control Car Classic Race of Champions!!! And then you need to throw in a presented by... at the beginning and a powered by...at the end.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hah - I'm sure you could fit another RC in there somewhere. Is "RC Cola" still made? Maybe they could also sponsor it.

-Rich


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

I'll donate some motor brushs ............ R obert C ates LOL


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Ah okay, I pretty much didn't race last summer so I couldn't remember what was run on electric TC.
> 
> So, it sounds like it is primarily rubber on electric TC and foam for nitro TC?
> 
> -Rich


I'm not sure about Lazer or any Detroit area tracks, but Lansing and Grand Rapids ran foam, with an occasional 19T rubber tire class. I vote for foam.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> I'm not sure about Lazer or any Detroit area tracks, but Lansing and Grand Rapids ran foam, with an occasional 19T rubber tire class. I vote for foam.


I'll second that.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

1 vote for Rubber Mod.....


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

foam tires all tc classes.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

rich

sounds good. if i have a good job count me in.

are you going to use a "hand out tire" for mod rubber? is there a motor limmit? is brushless a sepparet class?

could you make it four races with no drops?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hope you get a job. 

If folks want to use handout tires, I don't have a problem with that. 

I unfortunately can not do more than 3 races - I just don't have the time.

-Rich


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Rich,


I talked to Keith and we are good to go. I just wanted to make sure and get back to you. Just gimme a date and I will make sure that it gets setup and promoted properly.

Talk to ya later,

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich,

If you want I can talk to Adrian at Schumache and see about pricing for the cs-27 handouts, that would be A WHOLE BUNCH CHEAPER THEN FOAM'S...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Tim - awesome! I need to talk to Lazer now, and then figure out the 3rd track. I left vmail for Nick to see what he is doing this summer race wise.

Greg - Thanks - that would be cool. However, I don't want to be in the middle purchasing and selling them. So, something would need to be figured out there. Maybe a hobby store would be willing to buy them and sell them. Larry's?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Once I know the tracks involved I will be able to set the dates.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Rich,
> 
> If you want I can talk to Adrian at Schumache and see about pricing for the cs-27 handouts, that would be A WHOLE BUNCH CHEAPER THEN FOAM'S...


How do you figure that? I ran both rubber and foam last year at G.R. and wore out rubber tires in 2 race days.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Kevin, I've never raced at GR but running foam at RoadRage in Columbus and the Summer Classic in Lansing, i spent more on foam then I did on rubber all summer...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm not sure what cs-27 tires cost but I can get a complete set of foams for $17.40


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

most people are paying that a pair....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I don't have a problem running 2 electric TC classes of rubber and foam if there is enough interest in both.

I am trying to decide if I am going to have 2 different classes in regards to 19-turn and mod.

-Rich


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Kevin, I've never raced at GR but running foam at RoadRage in Columbus and the Summer Classic in Lansing, i spent more on foam then I did on rubber all summer...


Greg - Maybe G.R.'s asphalt is unusual (it it very new and smooth), and Lansing's was definitely more abrasive, but at G.R. I get a month's racing out of a set of foams. And that's not using them up completely. (I start them out at full size and use them until they reach "indoor" size, then save them for carpet.) In rubber class, I mostly used Sorex 28's. Maybe they wear faster than CS-27's (never tried 'em), but I just don't like the whole "10 different tire choices with 5 different liners" aspect of rubber tire racing. And then if the sun comes out (or goes behind a cloud), your car's handling changes.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

kevinm said:


> Greg - Maybe G.R.'s asphalt is unusual (it it very new and smooth), and Lansing's was definitely more abrasive, but at G.R. I get a month's racing out of a set of foams. And that's not using them up completely. (I start them out at full size and use them until they reach "indoor" size, then save them for carpet.) In rubber class, I mostly used Sorex 28's. Maybe they wear faster than CS-27's (never tried 'em), but I just don't like the whole "10 different tire choices with 5 different liners" aspect of rubber tire racing. And then if the sun comes out (or goes behind a cloud), your car's handling changes.


Unfortunately the Sorex tires is made to be the fastest tire the first time it is used. It is very thin and has a rubber that is made for all out speed and not lasting the longest. The CS (Controled Series) tires are made to be the same from the first run to the last run. That is why it is the choice tire for many handout races. The CS-27 GL, GL for glued premounted are the tires that are used as they come premounted. Usually they are about $30-40 for a set of 4. That is 4 tires, 4 rims, and 4 inserts glued together and ready to race. And the CS-27 can be ran on pavement and carpet. I'm not indorsing the CS-27 but for the price and performance you can't beat it. 

And how you are getting foams for that price you should share the wealth. hehehe


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Tires ain't pretty.... but you gotta have em! LoL!!


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

I agree with the Sorex tire idea, they are pretty good tires. 

I was wondering however, running foam and rubber on the same track same day, is that a problem? I tried to run rubber on Hamiltons track in Ohio, bad idea, the rubber tires felt like I was running on marbles.

Karl


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Xpressman said:


> Unfortunately the Sorex tires is made to be the fastest tire the first time it is used. It is very thin and has a rubber that is made for all out speed and not lasting the longest. The CS (Controled Series) tires are made to be the same from the first run to the last run. That is why it is the choice tire for many handout races. The CS-27 GL, GL for glued premounted are the tires that are used as they come premounted. Usually they are about $30-40 for a set of 4. That is 4 tires, 4 rims, and 4 inserts glued together and ready to race. And the CS-27 can be ran on pavement and carpet. I'm not indorsing the CS-27 but for the price and performance you can't beat it.
> 
> And how you are getting foams for that price you should share the wealth. hehehe


Always defending his big brother now that is so sweet :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I don't think that should be a problem. We did that 2 years ago (or was it 3?) with running both foam and rubber tires in electric and nitro TC. Pretty much the 3 tracks (it looks like it will be RC Screwz, Lazer, and Hobby Hub) treat the track surface, so traction will not be a problem.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Al, your everyone's BIGGER BROTHER


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Unfortunately the Sorex tires is made to be the fastest tire the first time it is used. It is very thin and has a rubber that is made for all out speed and not lasting the longest. The CS (Controled Series) tires are made to be the same from the first run to the last run. That is why it is the choice tire for many handout races. The CS-27 GL, GL for glued premounted are the tires that are used as they come premounted. Usually they are about $30-40 for a set of 4. That is 4 tires, 4 rims, and 4 inserts glued together and ready to race. And the CS-27 can be ran on pavement and carpet. I'm not indorsing the CS-27 but for the price and performance you can't beat it.


*NOW *he tells me! :jest: 

As for foam tire prices, I'm not sure where Fred gets them that cheap. Probably somewhere on the internet. Riders usually had Jacos for around $15 a pair (if memory serves me correctly).


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

:dude:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

so, who is going to run what class?


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

What, are the tentative dates, and places for these races. I need to plan ahead to be able to make it to them.

Thanx,
Karl in Fort Fr*#/(n Wayne


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Karl,

It is looking like the tentative schedule will be:

5/29 rcscrewz
7/17 lazer
8/28 hobby hub

However, I would like to keep the race dates closer, so I am looking to move the RCScrewz race to be in June (either June 12 or June 19th).


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Planning on having a F1 class at this racing series?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rayhuang said:


> Planning on having a F1 class at this racing series?


The Ray Huang rule-You are only allowed to use one make of car for the whole series.

I would imagine that there might be enough F1 cars out there. Might be a fun second class.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Ray,

Sorry - the series only counts touring car classes (electric and nitro).

Other classes can run on race day but they do not get points, nor the money winnings.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich,

I would vote for moving the race to June... it would just make things easier....


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Xpressman said:


> The Ray Huang rule-You are only allowed to use one make of car for the whole series.
> 
> I would imagine that there might be enough F1 cars out there. Might be a fun second class.


Now thats just a low blow. The RC manufacturers whom I keep afloat will not be happy. j/k

Cool-I was just looking for more excuses to be able to race my F201!!!


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Ray-I'm sure there is going to be a few of us running our F-1's


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Okay, looks like this will be the schedule. I need to re-confirm with the 3 tracks to make sure these will work for them:

6/19 rcscrewz
7/17 lazer
8/28 hobby hub

I am hoping the 8/28 date isn't too late for everyone to be racing outside?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich,
I will talk with Carlos, But I am sure we would be happy to have the night race as one of your races if you think Grand Rapids is too far away. 
LAZER
RC Screwz
The Ann Arbor Night race.
More local, Better chace of getting a more consistent crowd.
Not to take anything away from the great group in Grand Rapids.
The Night Race would make for an interesting finish for your series. 
Any dates set?
Only date not good for me is July 31st.
Dan


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Okay, looks like this will be the schedule. I need to re-confirm with the 3 tracks to make sure these will work for them:
> 
> 6/19 rcscrewz
> 7/17 lazer
> ...


Rich,

outdoor Nats are in October in FL.......


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

DerekManchester said:


> Ray-I'm sure there is going to be a few of us running our F-1's


 MIne is TCS legal-is this how you guys run yours ? Let me know what aftermarket goodies I am allowed to run.

Thanks,
Ray
p.s. The Diff grease of yours I am trying didnt get too many runs yet-but the 3 or 4 packs of modified motors and one of stock had no affect on them. Difs are still smooth. I am going to try it next in 12th scale diffs.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey Derek, are you going to be running/practicing at screws any time soon ?


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Ray, we based our rules mostly off TCS's. So you'll be fine. and since it isn't an "official" race, Im sure your hoppups will be fine.

Diff grease. Cool! Thanks for the info. Get back with me when you get to hammer the stuff some more.


BarryZ- I got a job in Battle Creek. Moving back to Jackson next month. So I can't make it Tuesdays.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Glad you got another job, Derek!

-Rich


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Cool, good luck with your new job !!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Congrats Derek!


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Ray, The only major thing that we allow that TCS doesn't is using an aftermarket chassis. There's quite a few people at the front of the pack that are still running the stock chassis (myself included) and it's just as fast once you get the car set-up.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks guys. I am tossing the idea round of doing the TCS Nationals now so I will ry and make these races.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

TDM charity series race for DRCCC is July 17th, not sure if that would actually conflict with the race at lazer.
Midwest series race in detroit is July 23-24th.

Great Lakes Challenge in toledo is August 4-7th


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Dan,

The last race is actually being held in Lansing at the Hobby Hub track. However, Nick is not sure where the track will be, so I am keeping my option open for that race.

When is the AA night race?

-Rich




DJ1978 said:


> Rich,
> I will talk with Carlos, But I am sure we would be happy to have the night race as one of your races if you think Grand Rapids is too far away.
> LAZER
> RC Screwz
> ...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi, 

I have put together a website for the MORL series now. Please check there for official rules, schedule, etc:

http://richardchang.com/morl

This thread will still be used for MORL series discussion.

Thanks and see you at the races!
-Rich


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi everyone, 
So, if I understand everything correctly about F1.
1) It can be run but not count towards the points. OK with me
2) F201 chassis can have hop ups, I have chassis upgrade, Tamiya upgrades, and a few mods to make the car more durable.
3) What tires? Tamiya, Pits, ????
4) Stock, 19 turn, mod??? We have run 19 turn all winter in Fort Wayne with good results.

If I got some stuff wrong, please clear it up for me.

Thanx,
Karl


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi me again,

Never mind I just went to the MORL website and got my answer.

Thanx,
Karl


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

Rich,

12th scale?????


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

You can race 1/12th scale if there are enough folks, but it does not count toward the series. 

Only touring car classes will count. 

-Rich


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Rich, the web site says ROAR rules so that means no 3700's ?
Thanks.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Do a lot of folks have 3700s already? I guess the main questions I am asking is whether they are readily available to everyone at a lot of local hobby stores? If they are, then I don't have an issue with allowing folks to run them. If they are in limited supply, then I would prefer not to allow them.

I am also still mulling over whether to have a rubber tire hand-out, also.

I visited the RCScrewz track today for the first time. Very nice facility! 

-Rich


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I don't have any yet, but I saw a bunch on the shelf at Dirt Burners and fusion and kinetix are pushing them pretty hard.

SMC also has a ton of intellect 3600's out there and I don't think they are legal yet.

Tim


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

We've sold a few of them at Riders in GR and I know of guys who picked some up from fusion online.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Pole Position has had 3700's for a couple months now....


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Do a lot of folks have 3700s already? I guess the main questions I am asking is whether they are readily available to everyone at a lot of local hobby stores? If they are, then I don't have an issue with allowing folks to run them. If they are in limited supply, then I would prefer not to allow them.
> 
> I am also still mulling over whether to have a rubber tire hand-out, also.
> 
> ...


Rich,

From what I have heard is that either GP has stopped making the 3300 or they have decreased the volume of the 3300 in favor of the 3700. ROAR is the only one that has not approved anything higher then a 3300 so the manufactures are doing what the rest of the world is allowing and pushing 3700 or 3800 now. In fact I believe the IB 3800 are soon to be available even though they just released the 3600. So pretty much the limited supply is going to be GP 3300 soon.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

As long as I don't have a huge uprising and racers ticked at me if I allow the 3700s, then that is fine. I will let folks mull this over for a day or two and then I will modify the rules.

I am assuming the 3800s should not be deemed legal?

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> As long as I don't have a huge uprising and racers ticked at me if I allow the 3700s, then that is fine. I will let folks mull this over for a day or two and then I will modify the rules.
> 
> I am assuming the 3800s should not be deemed legal?
> 
> -Rich


Rich,

I'm going to guess that IB will stop making the 3600 and you will only beable to get their 3800 or the GP 3700. All this battery stuff is starting to get a lil out of control.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey guys just run what you brung. Once the batteries become available, everyone will eventually convert to them. It has been awhile since new batteries have come out. remember back in the day, 1200's, 1500's, 1800's, 2000's etc. every other week it seemed like a new battery came out, don't worry.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

How is the performance of the 3700's?? I have heard about issues with Sanyo's 3600's especially in regards to voltage. I am not saying that GP is Sanyo, far from it. Just want to know before I start spending money..oh wait, it's outdoor season which means NITRO!!! Now where did I put my 40%...........


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

SPRagan said:


> How is the performance of the 3700's?? I have heard about issues with Sanyo's 3600's especially in regards to voltage. I am not saying that GP is Sanyo, far from it. Just want to know before I start spending money..oh wait, it's outdoor season which means NITRO!!! Now where did I put my 40%...........


From what I have seen, the GP3700's are better voltage wise and runtime than GP3300's. I am having good luck with a couple of IB3600's that i am testing, but one of them is starting to hiss and vent when I charge it. There is a bad batch of IB3600's out there.

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I just noticed that the first race on June 19th is Father's Day. Does anyone see that as being a problem?

I also think we will be going withthe Take-Off CS-27 premounted tires and handout tires for the rubber electric classes.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Rubber tire class*

Hi,

How many folks are planning to race in any of the electric rubber tire classes (ie: mod, 19-turn, and/or stock)? If there is enough interest, I can get a deal on *premounted* TakeOff CS-27s (around $25 for a 4-pack).

-Rich


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be running some 19 turn rubber this year...


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many folks are planning in any of the electric rubber tire classes (ie: mod, 19-turn, and/or stock)? If there is enough interest, I can get a deal on *premounted* TakeOff CS-27s (around $25 for a 4-pack).
> 
> -Rich


Rich,

I'm interested. I have a couple of sources for the tires, but that is a couple of bucks lower than I can get them for. Let me know when you buy some and an exact amount.

Tim


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many folks are planning to race in any of the electric rubber tire classes (ie: mod, 19-turn, and/or stock)? If there is enough interest, I can get a deal on *premounted* TakeOff CS-27s (around $25 for a 4-pack).
> 
> -Rich



Rich, I'll race rubber in your series. 19t or stock, it doesn't matter. 
Thanks.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Rich, If there are enough people to run a 19t class, what would be the 'legal' motor ? Fixed end bell or non fixed ? I vote for fixed.
Thanks.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I will go with Fixed. Adjustable can be run in mod.

As these decisions come about I will update the rules off of the MORL website. 

-Rich


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Rubber for me, maybe 19 turn too
Ken


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich and others what about adding a claim rule for stock and 19t. Every year it seams one person is always called out as having a "cheater" type motor and that is why they won. It's pretty easy to instate. The only ones that could be "claimed" would be the top 3 after the A-main. It would be 10th that would get the first opportunity to clain one of the top 3 motors, then the 9th, 8th, and so forth. This is the system used in many short tracks and other spec type racing across the country. The prices would eb the retail prices as stated in the ROAR rule book of $46 for stock and $60 for 19t. Being the prices are higher then what you can buy a motor for in a hobby shop it should deter it from happening all the time and would only happen if it looked obvious someone was that much faster. So lets hear all the thoughts on this and see what everyone thinks.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Oh and by the way Rubber mod. And if you ask why just look at all the results and see what the top drivers at the big races both on carpet and outdoors drive all the time.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

I like the claiming rule but just to add a small wrinkle, if I was lucky enough to win a race and someone claimed my motor and I was running the Associated $30.00 brush (plutonium?) or the Trinity XXX $15.00 brush would those have to be included in the deal ? That would bring the price closer to the ROAR book price but I would hate to give up the brushes. Having said that I still like the claiming idea.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I unfortunately am not sure I completely understand the claim rule scenario. Is that only if someone protests?

Do we really have any problems with cheaters here in Michigan? We all pretty much know everyone. 

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I don't think it has anything to do with cheaters just something that may try enhance the racing. The whole idea is no one will really have an advantage in the motor department and if someone is that much faster then chances are someone will want to get that motor. The way it works is at the end of the A-main the 10th place guy has first choice if you wants to "claim" a motor. And then it it works it way from the bottom up to 4th. Chances are it most likely wouldn't happen unless someone was really that much faster as the claim prices are a fair amount more then buying a new motor. You need to remember that we are racing for dollars now you never know what some people might beable to come up with.

Barry,

The Plutonium brush is coming in stand up only and the XXX retails for 12.99 I believe. From what I have seen it is nothing special in a stock motor but for 19t well be really good in the Reedy so you don't burn the brushes when you gear it to the moon. From what I have seen it is far superior for stand up applications but not really sure if it is any better for lay down motors. Also I looked into how much NEW "tuned" motors that come with the XXX brush and the 19t are around $50-55 and the stocks seam to be right at $46.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

*Motor claim rules have never worked.*

Not to be a party pooper or anything but motor "claim" rules have never really worked all that well over the years. Whenever someone hits the set-up everyone assumes that it's "the motor" or "the batteries" and it never really stops the whole "he's got a faster" problem.

As far as I'm concerned, stock motors (the ROAR legal ones) are stock motors. There's no reason to "claim" or buy another racer's motor because it's the same as what you have (or what you can buy). The same goes for 19 turns. Yes, there is some variation between motors but give me a break here guys.

The bottom line is, if you are worried about racer X having more motor skip the claim rules and just run mod. At the end of the day, the same guys will be fast regardless of any claim rules that you can dream up.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Geese Fred way to be a party pooper. It was all just a suggestion because I know a few years back some ahd talked about it for the first MORL. I just thought it would be something fun and cool to play around with. Or did Johny Fever come up with a new plan for a "stockified?"


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Most of the "claim rules" I've heard about in full size (1th scale) racing actually set the dollar limit BELOW what it would cost to build a killer motor. This is to discourage anyone from spending too much to gain a horsepower advantage. (Of course, in "real" race cars, changing the engine is a MUCH BIGGER deal than 2 wires & 2 screws.) If you want to do a claim rule for 19T, the price limit should be set BELOW the "street" price of a 19T motor plus $13 brushes. The idea of a claim rule is to lower the cost of racing for Jow Average, not define the list price of the best possible motor. And if it takes $30 brushes to go fast, it sounds like an end to complaints about the "high cost" of brushless. I'll just run my Novak 4300.

I don't think the goal of a claim rule is to prevent cheating (at least not in R/C). That's what "tech" is supposed to be for.


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

kevinm said:


> That's what "tech" is supposed to be for.


I agree...


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

so, who's all racing where now a days?


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

I haven't raced in 4 months , well once a month ago , to burn up the rest of my foams from winter. Not working and recent surgery , means no cash to play with .......... arrggghh ! 
Bob


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

The last time I raced was at the Lansing cheap champs and the time before that I can't remember... 

I started working on my nitro TC about 3 weekends ago, but it is still sitting in a pile of parts on my work bench!

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi,

FOOD: It looks like we have an official food supplier - Stamper Grill will be back to cook us great food at all 3 races as they have in the past!

RUBBER TIRES: We will be using a control tire for the electric rubber tire classes and you can buy the tires from RCScrewz. They will be Take-Off CS-27s.


Race flyer for the first race is in the works!

-Rich


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Xpressman said:


> Geese Fred way to be a party pooper. It was all just a suggestion because I know a few years back some ahd talked about it for the first MORL. I just thought it would be something fun and cool to play around with. Or did Johny Fever come up with a new plan for a "stockified?"


If I claim someone's "stockified" is it legal to run? They use claim rules in full sized racing to keep the cost down. It's not to serve as a "tech" inspection.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Fred B said:


> If I claim someone's "stockified" is it legal to run? They use claim rules in full sized racing to keep the cost down. It's not to serve as a "tech" inspection.


It's really done for both reasons as it deters people from spending tons of money on one engine to make it far better then the rest. In this case the brushes that are getting out of control as bad as the batteries.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Like I said, can I run some one elses "stock" motor that I claimed? I'm just going to "claim" a motor and then run a 12 double...

Banning the high dollar brushes will fix the "out of control" brush situation. I'd rather fix the problem than just try to punish the guys running perfectly legal stuff. The new brushes are all silver so they're pretty easy to pick out.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Fred B said:


> Like I said, can I run some one elses "stock" motor that I claimed? I'm just going to "claim" a motor and then run a 12 double...
> 
> Banning the high dollar brushes will fix the "out of control" brush situation. I'd rather fix the problem than just try to punish the guys running perfectly legal stuff. The new brushes are all silver so they're pretty easy to pick out.


 New silvery super duper mortgage your house brushes. More power, no, longer lasting, yes. I have tried these thingys in stock and 19T. In stock, I was able to get better numbers on the dyno and a better feel on the track with 767's. In 19T, it's a different story since you usually gear it to the moon. Low wear and better heat characteristics mean no burnt brushes.

Let's see. Roar legal motor. That's the rule I like. I can't wait until someone starts complaining that the paint on on someone else's motor springs is thicker causing a higher spring rate.

Tim


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

That's the point, no need for a claim rule. If there are any questions about what's being run, put it through tech.

The worst thing about "claiming" is that if you change something on a motor that you claimed from someone else it makes it look like they were the ones cheating.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Claims Rule*

The concept sounds interesting, but I have decided not to implement it, at least this year, for the series. Thanks for the suggestion, tho.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Race 1 Flyer - RCScrewz*

Here is the flyer for Race 1 being held at RCScrewz. It is also available off of the MORL website (http://richardchang.com/morl). I have also updated some the rules page with a little more detailed information (ie: regarding car weight).

I will also get the flyer printed out and distributed out at the various tracks in the area.

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich,

Will ALL particpants in the classes that count toward the MORL have to pay the extra $10 bucks to run? I'm guessing yes but I just want to make sure.

Also it says in the rules -stock motor: 27 turn. Does this mean the chrome can handout and the quad mag stocker are legal? Also does this mean the short stack arm from the BRCA motor and the quad can motor can be used and put into another can? Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yes, all participants in the classes that count toward the MORL will pay the extra $10 since all heats in those classes get a cash payout.

In regards to the stock motor, only stock motors that ROAR deems legal are allowed. I'll make the tech rule more specific.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Do we have to use cs27's from Screwz, or can we used ones we already have? or get somewhere else??? IE are they going to be specially marked for the Series only?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Do we have to use cs27's from Screwz, or can we used ones we already have? or get somewhere else??? IE are they going to be specially marked for the Series only?


Yours will be subjected to intense scrutiny, durometer testing, chemical analysis, carbon dating, and a CAT scan. And that's BEFORE the race!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

hummmm... Carbon dating... that'll work...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

To keep costs low for the racers they can run CS-27 tires that they already own or purchase from elsewhere.

I am hoping I do not have to tech tires too closely.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Thank You


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Flyers*

I printed out flyers today for the first race. I will be working on getting them distributed to the various hobby stores/tracks.

I will also have some with me on Monday when I am at Hobby Hub's track.

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Two more weeks! Hope you are as excited as I am! 

The rcscrewz track will be awesome!

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I spoke to Keith. The Carpet is being rolled up this coming Monday (6/6) and the layout for the MORL race will be laid down that day. 

They have their normal club racing on Tue and Sat.

They are open for practice every day.

On Saturday, their club race is typically noon-4:00p, and then open practice until 9:00p.

On the topic of Takeoff Tires, there is a shortage of them. Keith has some on order and some in stock, but they are back ordered. So, if you can get them elsewhere for now, I recommend doing that. I know Riders in Ypsi has some in stock.

-Rich


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Rich- Will the 3800's be allowed? Thanks -Jesse


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Jesse,

It appears that the general consensus in regards to batteries is "run what you brung." So, 3800s will be fine.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Are bodies ROAR tc's? or will any 4-door TC body do?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

ROAR TC's.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

thank you


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Guess you'll have to leave that '57 Chevy body at home...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

'57 Chevy?? I thought he'd be running one of those '51 Mercury low riders!!! LoL!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Any word on when Screwz will have that carpet ripped up?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Info was posted a few posts above. It was ripped up yesterday and the club race tomorrow will be on the asphalt. The layout will most likely be what will be used at the MORL race.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

outstanding!


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Is there any racing on 6/12/05? That would be on Sunday. RcScrews, Laser, ????


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Lazer will be open at 8am, racing starts around 11


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*TakeOff tire situation*

Shumacher has been out of the premounted CS-27s the last few weeks and have been waiting for the new batch to arrive.

I know some folks are having a hard time finding these tires. RCScrewz has their order backordered.

The question I have is, do folks want to change the spec tire? I know the Sorex tires are plentiful currently?

-Rich


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

I'v already got 27's would I have to by more tires?

Ken


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

If the spec tire changes, then unfortunately, yes. 

Shumacher thought they would have enough tires, but they received a bunch of unexpected large orders which completely wiped out their inventory.

The easiest thing would be to just make the rubber tire classes "open tire." 

Another option is to make a Sorex tire the spec tire for the 1st race, and the Take-off tire the spec tire for the remaining races (as long as the inventory comes in).

Unfortunately, any decision besides getting the CS-27s in inventory is going to suck because there will be no way to notify everyone of the change in the rule. So, I am trying to take the route that will cause the least issues for everyone.

However, if the majority of the folks already have the CS-27s, then I will try and figure out what to do with the folks that could not get any. Maybe some of you have extras you could sell?

-Rich


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Maybe for the first race, run CS-27's but if you don't have them, maybe a waiver. Hopefully by the second race everyone has them.

Karl


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

KT Hobbies has mounted cs27s in stock right now. If you order today you might get them by saturday. $31.99.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Karl - that is a possible option. Thanks for suggesting it. 

Bigg-K - Thanks for letting us know about that. I'll pass the word around.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I have also been informed that Larry's has them in stock.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Womack,

E-mail me... [email protected]


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hobby sports (R&L hobbies) has them in stock. and they get them pretty quick. count me in on the series. im done with dirt and going all onroad. need a series like the mars but for onroad. this looks like a good place. good drivers and good tracks. im in. ill see if i can bring some people around from the kalamazoo/portage area. lots of people getting involved with onroad now in our area. i know they would like to run a series like this.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks for the info on the tires. I'm feeling better that we can stick with the CS-27s. Now I am trying to decide if I should buy some up to have at the track for people to buy.

Glad you will hopefully be able to make it out with your friends. 

-Rich


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I'm sure that there are also people out there that have some used tires that still have enough life left in them for sale or to give out for the race. I am bringing 3 sets and I don't see needing more than 1 set for the race.

Tim


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

bad news guys i probably wont be able to make it out. a few people have weddings they are part of on that weekend and some are preoccupied. sorry. i want to run but its kind of pointless unless i have people go with me. makes for a fun day of racing, with out that i dont have a good time doing it.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

That is a bummer. We are a pretty lively and fun bunch, however. So, we could definitely be entertaining for you. 

------------

On a general note, I got to check out and run some laps on the track today. There is a ton of traction and the layout is awesome - even for a nitro TC. Keith did a great job with the layout. Can't wait for race day! I need to work on my car setup...

btw: since there is still a shortage of CS-27s, and apparently various hobby stores that do have them in stock have been raising the prices on them, for the first race, I prefer CS-27s as is stated in the rules, however, we will allow the use of the CS-24s and CS-30s, if that is all you have/can get your hands on.

There should be a better supply of CS-27s for the remaining MORL races, so that will be the only tired allowed at those races.

Tech wise, in addition to checking tires I will be checking weight and roof height to ROAR rules.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich, what tires do you mean? 

The Take-Off CS series of tires come in 22, 27, 32, and 37

the RP series come in 24, 30, 36 and 40.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Fine, 22s and 32s then. I don't run rubber tires, so heck if I remember what they come in.

-Rich


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

22's and hot weather. Yeeee Hawwwww!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

slip slidin away!


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

...........
Tech wise, in addition to checking tires I will be checking weight and roof height to ROAR rules.

-Rich[/QUOTE]


Could someone tell me what the roof height should be for electric sedan.
I don't have the time (or computer speed) to down load the 85 page roar manual.
THANKS !!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Barry Z said:


> ...........
> Tech wise, in addition to checking tires I will be checking weight and roof height to ROAR rules.
> 
> -Rich


 
Could someone tell me what the roof height should be for electric sedan.
I don't have the time (or computer speed) to down load the 85 page roar manual.
THANKS !![/QUOTE]



Height:

Min: 130mm with 20mm blocks under the chassis
Max: 190mm with 20mm blocks under the chassis


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks Brian ! Now what I can use for a 20mm block ........


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thank, Brian!

----

RCScrewz will be open this Saturday for at least practice from noon to 8:00p. If enough folks show up and want to have a club race, Keith said he will hold racing.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich,

we raced last night, there is a nice groove being laid down, the track is getting faster too. Should make for a great weekend of racing!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Race 1 completed*

Race 1 was run this past Sunday. I appreciate and give a big thank you to all the racers, the Stampers for the great food, and RCScrewz for hosting and running the event. 

We had racers come from the far west part of Michigan and even from Indiana!

I will have the full results and points off of the MORL website (http://richardchang.com/morl) this week. Regarding points tally - I modified the point tally method - each race's results will be a sum of your laps/time for your best qualifier and your main.

Following are the top 3 qualifiers and finishers for each class. Top 3 in each *heat* of the mains won the following:

TQ (only for 19-turn sedan and Nitro TC): $20
1st place: $25
2nd place: $15
3rd place: $10


*Modifed TC:*
_QUALIFYING:_
TQ) Andrew Knapp
2) Jeff Cook
3) Kevin Marcy

_FINISH:_
1) Kevin Marcy
2) Jeff Cook
3) Greg Anthony

*Stock Sedan (Rubber)*
_QUALIFYING:_
TQ) Tim Stamper
2) Marcus Malone
3) Willy Thomas

_FINISH:_
1) Tim Stamper
2) Marcus MAlone
3) Randy Rikard

*19-Turn Sedan (Rubber)*
_QUALIFYING:_
TQ) Dave Johnson
2) Barry Z
3) Bobby Flack

_FINISH:_
1) Dave Johnson
2) Greg Anthony
3) Jesse Holman

*Nitro Sedan*
_QUALIFYING:_
TQ) Bobby Flack 
2) Fred Baumgartner
3) Steven Stewart

_FINISH:_
1) Rich Chang
2) Fred Baumgartner
3) Al Wisker


See you at the next race (Lazer Speedway, July 17th)!

-Rich


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks Rich and RCSCREWS that was an awsome time!!! Sweet place to race i wish i could race there every week. Tim S it was nice to meet you and thanks for the star wars dvd. and thanks to Dave J for all your setup help. I hope to race with all you guys at lazer. See Ya Jesse :wave:


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> *Modifed TC:*
> _QUALIFYING:_
> TQ) Andrew Knapp
> 2) Jeff Cook
> 3) Kevin Marcy


 Wow way to go Andrew


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I agree with ya, Great job RLK! I wonder how Fred did?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

RC Screwz is a great place and thank you Rich for putting this event together.
John, I've had better days. I should have went down on Saturday so that I could 
work on car set up. I came in 4th.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ain't nothing wrong with 4th, I'm proud of ya!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Ya, I guess being the third looser is OK


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> slip slidin away!


Greg,
Just wondering if your selling those cars?
I'm looking at a couple others also.
-Fred


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I told you a price, they are going on e-bay tonight.....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Race Results and Series Standings*

Hi,

The race results and series standings have been posted on the MORL website.

http://richardchang.com/morl

-Rich


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanx Rich and everyone at RC Screwz, I deffinitely had a great time and the track was excellent. Its just too bad I couldnt finnish the main, It would have been fun im sure. Hope to see you all at Lazer!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Steven,

Yeah, I am glad you and the other Grand Rapids folks were able to make the trek. I am also glad you were able to get your gas tank fixed so you could race. It is too bad about the main. 

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Cs-27 Tires*

Howdy!

RCScrewz has CS-27 tires in stock. They are $25 for a set of 4 (4 tires, 4 rims, and 4 inserts). Because Shumacher got the tires in so late, they could not get them preglued for us. So, you will have to glue them yourself.

Keith will be at the Lazer race, so he will also be bringing tires there.

He has 75 sets in stock.

-Rich


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey Rich,
Can you give us a break down on the payout by class for the first race. I want to see how much the un-glued tire cost me.
Thanks.

Barry Z.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

I know how you feel Barry, I'll be checking my tires after every run after what happend to me last tuesday. But at least there was no money envolved with my un-glue.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Payout Breakdown*

*Modified TC*
- _No TQ Payout_
Kevin Marcy 1st = $25
Jeff Cook 2nd = $15
Greg Anthony 3rd = $10

*Stock TC - Rubber*
- _No TQ Payout_
Tim Stamper 1st = $25
Marcus Malone 2nd = $15
Randy Rikard 3rd = $10

*19-Turn TC - Rubber*
Dave Johnson (A) 1st + TQ = $45 ($25 + $20)
Greg Anthony (A) 2nd = $15
Jesse Holman (A) 3rd = $10

Fred Baumgartner (B) 1st = $25
Derek Manchester (B) 2nd = $15
James Riley (B) 3rd = $10

*Nitro TC - Foam*
Bobby Flack TQ = $20
Rich Chang 1st = $25
Fred Baumgartner 2nd = $15
Al Wisker 3rd = $10

-------

Total Race Entries: 31
Total Race Fees Collected: 31 * $10 = $310
Total Payout: $290 
Left Over: $20

-Rich


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Rich Chang said:


> *Modified TC*
> - _No TQ Payout_
> Kevin Marcy 1st = $25
> Jeff Cook 2nd = $15
> ...


Dang Rich i hope you at least took the 20 bucks leftover and could buy yourself a burger lol see ya at lazer!!! :wave:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Nah, the extra goes into the end of year pool. 



J FAST said:


> Dang Rich i hope you at least took the 20 bucks leftover and could buy yourself a burger lol see ya at lazer!!! :wave:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Race #2 flyer*

Race #2's flyer for Lazer Speedway is available for download off of the MORL website (http://richardchang.com/morl).

There is a points race at Lazer on the 10th which would be a great warm-up for the race. 

-Rich


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Rich.....

On your main page (http://richardchang.com/morl) it reads....... "Race 2 is in the books!" Should that read "Race 1"??

Just curious, or confused!
John


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Good catch, John! It has been fixed. Thanks!

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

John your always confused!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ain't THAT the truth!!! LoL!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Maybe Rich is psychic. If I've already won, do I still have to show up?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, I'm back from a week vacation. I'll be at Lazer tomorrow trying to get my car to go fast. 

-Rich


----------



## LightFighter (Jul 12, 2005)

I missed the begining of the series but I would still like to come and race?

Nitro TC I just put it together so I'm working out the bugs


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Everyone is welcome to come race the series at any time. The next race is this Sunday at Lazer Speedway.  Hope to see you there!

-Rich


----------



## Club Prez (Nov 7, 2003)

Rich Chang said:


> Everyone is welcome to come race the series at any time. The next race is this Sunday at Lazer Speedway.  Hope to see you there!
> 
> -Rich


Mr. Chang,

Does that mean I can come and watch for free??? I heard to watch a Mars race or the anti-Mars races you have to pay. I think that is just wrong for r/c racing.

Also is it true that you are from France?

da Prez


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

It depends on where you want to watch. The seats at Turn 1 this past Sunday were filled up, so it looks like that is a popular spot and we should charge for there. 

-Rich




Club Prez said:


> Mr. Chang,
> 
> Does that mean I can come and watch for free??? I heard to watch a Mars race or the anti-Mars races you have to pay. I think that is just wrong for r/c racing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Only Aaron has to pay to watch offroad racing.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Race #2 - Lazer Speedway*

Race #2 of the MORL is this Sunday at Lazer Speedway! The track is challending, but fun. 19-turn rubber tire is our largest class so far.

Track details are available here:
http://www.richardchang.com/morl

See you there!
-Rich


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

That's funny Freddie B...real funny...


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi, just wanted to add that Russ opened the tight spots a little. We also use a FM transmitter for those who like to pit out toward the field, you can bring a radio so you know whats going on......

For those who have not raced here before, our scoring system does not support personal transponders, sorry.

There is a 40% chance of rain on Sunday, also rain Sat & Sat night...so look on here around 6:15 am and I will let you know how it looks here. 
Leslie


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks, Leslie!

Looks like we might eek it by the rain. 

We've had 40% chance of rain here in Ann Arbor the last 2 days and didn't get the rain. Let's hope we are that lucky tomorrow!

-Rich


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Rich, this is Karl from Fort Wayne. Is there a rain date, if tommorrow is a wash? I really don't want to drive two hours to get rained out. 

Thanx,
Karl


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Karl,

Yep, the rain date is next Sunday. I can definitely understand your predicament.

-Rich


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Will anyone have tires at the track?...premounts.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

If there is a rain out tomorrow, what time will the rain out be declared?


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Rich, don't forget those arms.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

DerekManchester said:


> Will anyone have tires at the track?...premounts.


'ScrewZ had some on the shelf, I don't know if Keith will be there though. I was there for about a half hour today just to check on some parts.

Tim


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Morning....it is wet out but its not raining right now
We plan to race... Rich??


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Leslie,

This is a toughie!  It is dry here in Ann Arbor.

Weather.com says 50% chance but radar shows it is good. Intellicast says 40% and scattered showers in certain areas.

10-day forcast shows sunny and good next Sunday. 

I know a lot of folks would like to race, so I'm game for seeing if we can race today. If we end up getting rained on (hope not), next Sunday is supposed to be good for sure.

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I am leaving Ann Arbor at 7:00a to head to Lazer.

Folks can feel free to call me on my cell: 734-276-1528.

I am planning on racing. 

-Rich


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

The sun is peeking out & we have a little blue sky......we'll be starting at noon today
Come on out!!


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks to everyone who came out today despite the weather report of rain....guess those weatherpeople were really wrong this time! 

There was a small boom box left in the barn....who does it belong to?
Fred, I messaged you on the other site, you left stuff too!


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanx to everyone who put on the race today. I had a great time. The weather was pretty good for the race, just alittle warm and humid. Can't wait till the next race.

Karl
Still in Fort Wayne,


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Lazer Lady said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out today despite the weather report of rain....guess those weatherpeople were really wrong this time!


Typical Michigan weather report: 30% chance of rain with a 60% chance we're wrong.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Lazer Lady said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out today despite the weather report of rain....guess those weatherpeople were really wrong this time!
> 
> There was a small boom box left in the barn....who does it belong to?
> Fred, I messaged you on the other site, you left stuff too!


I'm not sure about site you are referring to. Would you shoot me a P.M.
Thanks, 
-Fred


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks to the folks who were able to make the race. Unfortunately, the weather man chased a lot of racers away.

We still had great racing and I hope everyone had fun. Thanks to Leslie and Russ for running a great race day, and the Stampers for providing great food as usual.

The last race will be August 28th at Hobby Hub's track in Lansing, MI. They will be having a warm-up race the weekend before on August 21st. The flyer is available for download off of the website:

http://richardchang.com/morl

I will post the results and points from this last race sometime this week.

-Rich


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Lazer Lady said:


> There was a small boom box left in the barn....who does it belong to?
> Fred, I messaged you on the other site, you left stuff too!


Old age and forgetfulness go hand and hand. I can surely relate!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

knapster said:


> I'm not sure about site you are referring to. Would you shoot me a P.M.
> Thanks,
> -Fred


Thanks for the reply Leslie.
We had a great time as always.
John as it turns out it was Fred B. she was talking about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Oh no John,it was my fault! I should have been more specific on the 'Fred'
Right name, wrong Fred LOL My message was not meant for Fred Knapp.

I am pretty adept at old age & forgetfulness myself 
-Leslie


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Fred, wrong Fred! :dude:


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Fred, wrong Fred! :dude:



or is that .... right, said Fred !?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We're having a hard time getting CS 27 take off tires here in Grand Rapids.
Would someone from the west side that is come to Grand Rapids for the Money race be willing to pick some up and bring them along this Saturday. We need 6 sets for sure.
I've heard that RC Screwz has some.
Thanks,
-Fred.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*cs-27s*

Fred - I won't be able to get out to RCScrewz to pick them up. However, I am sure Keith would be willing to mail them to you, if he has any still in stock.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Results/Points from Race 2*

Hi,

Results and Points from Race 2 at Lazer Speedway have been posted.

http://richardchang.com/morl

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thats OK Rich.
I've tryed on several occasions this week to get ahold of someone at RC Screws to no avail. I guess thats the way it goes.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I've had good luck emailng him ([email protected]). I've actually never talked to him on the phone. LOL!

-Rich


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

What's up? just trying to keep this current.

Karl


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks, Karl! The next race is in a few weeks.  Looking forward to it since it will most likely be the last for me this summer. I am planning on getting to the Summer Classic being held the weekend before on the 21st.

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Warm-up race/Annual Summer Classic is tomorrow, 8/21. The layout for this race will be the same layout for the MORL race.

The track for the MORL will also be setup before Sunday - Nick is hoping to have it set up on Friday evening and then folks can practice on Saturday. He will not know for sure until Friday, however - primarily due to weather and whether the person laying out the track (Walt) can do it on Friday.

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Warm-Up Race/Summer Classic was a blast. The track layout Walt came up with is absolutely awesome.

The track is smooth and traction is high. I will be posting pics as soon as I am sent them.

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Where are the results at? (someone had to say it)


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Results were posted at the track...

I'll send out the pics tomorrow (forgot the cord for my camera this morning).

The traction was really good so it should be a good race.

FB


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

*Pics from Lansing*

Here are a couple of pics from the Lansing race so that everyone can see the track.

FB


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

What time does the race start on Sunday? What is the latest I can sign up?
I've got to work something out with my ex and the kids to come play. I should be able to make it there by 10:30. Would this be okay
Thanks,

Ted


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ted,

Race Date: August 28, 2005 
Race Time: Track Open: 8:00 | Race Time: 11:00 

-Rich


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll be there, I'll be pushing it time wise but I should make it. Can't wait!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Ted,

Great! See you there!

-Rich


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Anybody gonna let people pull from their power source? 

Our generator is having issues and needs new fuel filter and lines and I just don't want to do it right now.

l8r,

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Tim, ygpm.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Tim Stamper said:


> Anybody gonna let people pull from their power source?
> 
> Our generator is having issues and needs new fuel filter and lines and I just don't want to do it right now.
> 
> ...


Tim,
I'll have my generator and your welcome to plug in.
Bring enough extension cord.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

What time are we allowed to practice at on Saturday? I might try and do that and send the kids to the skate park to play while I play.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Whoops, didn't see your post about practice times until now. 

Well, should be a good day for racing tomorrow! Not too hot and not too cool! No rain forecast until evening!

Hope to see everyone there! Fred posted some pics of the track in a previous post. The track is smooth and the bite is high! Come on out and win some $$$ and hang out with friends!

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Rich,
Thanks for taking the time to put this series together, it was fun.

Nick, thanks for a great track.
-Fred


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Let me second that.

Another great day, and hey, I didn't glitch!

Thanks for the good time guys!

Tim


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I had a lot of fun racing with you guys these last few races, I hope you do it 
again next year and I'll try to hit more of them. 
Thanks


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

I wasn't able to make it yesterday (even though I was packed and ready to go) so how was the turn out, who won, etc.


Ted


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks everyone that was able to make it out. I know there were conflicting races that got scheduled for this past weekend.

It was still a fun day. The weather was perfect (man, I have a great tan going!), the racers were great, the track conditions were awesome, the food from the Stamper Grill was top notch, and we were done by 5:00p even with a 15 minute nitro main!

Results and final points will be posted on the MORL website this week. I'll post on here when it is up. 

-Rich

----

Fred K, Tim S, and Ted (Nitro Junkie) - Thanks!

Ted F. - we were bummed not to see you and Barry! Sorry you couldn't make it.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich, Is the web site down? do you still have a copy of the final points?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

MORL website is off of the onroadracing.com site. 

http://onroadracing.com/morl

I don't have the end of season points, sorry. The scoring info got thrown away during track cleanup at the last race it looks like.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

your kidding right?


----------



## r1sportbike (Feb 9, 2004)

*midwest series dates*

2006 Racing Schedule

Race #1 Cincinnati, Ohio May 6-7 
Race #2 Toledo, Ohio June 3-4 
Race #3 Racine, Wisconsin June 24-25 
Race #4 Chicago, Illinois July 23-24 
Race #5 Mentor, Ohio August 26-27 
Race #6 Detroit, Michigan September 16-17 

GO 1/8 SCALE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Wrong series Kev.... you get an B+ for effort though


----------

